
Show HN: Raspberry Pi Analytics Dashboard [video] - soheil
I thought I share with you this semi-wireless analytics monitor I made that can display any stats. It can be used for Youtube creators to monitor their channel or by any webmaster to keep an eye on their traffic. My goal is to make it fully wireless so it can be mounted on a wall and make it look good enough so it can be used as replacement for an art piece on the wall.<p>Please let me know your thoughts and ideas for improvement.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;user102340752&#x2F;review&#x2F;356779477&#x2F;aa11db187b
======
cprayingmantis
It seems your link is broken maybe try again?

~~~
soheil
oops, thanks, fixed

[1] [https://vimeo.com/356779477](https://vimeo.com/356779477)

